# forgot my medication :-O



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek yes, it's true :hide

....and I had the "big meeting" that causes me so much anxiety this morning! :afr

I got through it, but then the thoughts started creeping up :tiptoe. I had to fight them off with a stick :duel. I had to remember that if I could get through the day, I would be okay :yes.

I did okay, but the scary thoughts did try to take over my nerves. I stomped them out by remembering that it didn't happen like I thought it did unless somebody said something to me.

So I get three boogies! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## suppressed (Apr 19, 2005)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Way to go, milleniumman!!


----------



## funkypresident (Sep 17, 2005)

Can you guess what i have for you?


:boogie :boogie :boogie 


:lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Nuh-uh. I think FOUR boogies are in order! 

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie 

Way to go!!!

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

:boogie

I forgot to take my medications this morning, too, and I had to help teach a 7th/8th grade class. :afr I actually tried participating, though, so it went better than it could've.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good for you, millenniumman! 

Here's a couple :clap :clap and a couple :yay :yay to add to your boogies and bananas!



> I forgot to take my medications this morning, too, and I had to help teach a 7th/8th grade class. I actually tried participating, though, so it went better than it could've.


Congrats to you, too, archaic! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks, everybody!

That was like temporarily taking off my training wheels :lol. I am back on my medication, though, so everything is back to "normal".

Archaic - that's great that you made it through that. Junior-high aged kids can be a handful but you made it!


----------

